# logwatch not working correctly...

## Fraggle

I emerged logwatch, and it runs fine, except the only logs it seems to be watching is my samba logs, and a filiesystem output....

I am using metalog for a syslogger. Anyone able to get this to work correctly before I start racking my brain (trust me, this is dangerous)?

Thanks!

----------

## Fraggle

anyone?

----------

## Throstur

Take a look at the config files in /etc/log.d/conf - those are the logwatch config files

----------

## asimon

I think the default logwatch configuration matches the default configuration of sysklogd. So if metalog uses other logfiles, logwatch won't find them. For example IIRC metalog puts mail logs into /var/log/mail.log whereas logwatch looks for them in /var/log/maillog by default.

I also had to make some changes in /etc/log.d/conf/logfiles/* to make logwatch work with my syslog-ng config.

----------

## Fraggle

 *asimon wrote:*   

> I think the default logwatch configuration matches the default configuration of sysklogd. So if metalog uses other logfiles, logwatch won't find them. For example IIRC metalog puts mail logs into /var/log/mail.log whereas logwatch looks for them in /var/log/maillog by default.
> 
> I also had to make some changes in /etc/log.d/conf/logfiles/* to make logwatch work with my syslog-ng config.

 

WOW. That would be a serious pain in the ass. I guess it is time for a emerge -C.

----------

## donaldwm

You need to edit some of the scripts as well to make logwatch work with metalog. The metalog format is too different from ksyslog and is thus not recognised by the scripts of logwatch, edits are very minor though, mainly removing some ':' 

Donald.

----------

## Valhlalla

 *Quote:*   

> You need to edit some of the scripts as well to make logwatch work with metalog. The metalog format is too different from ksyslog and is thus not recognised by the scripts of logwatch, edits are very minor though, mainly removing some ':' 

 

Has anyone done this and can post an example? Us dummies need a bit of hand holding from time to time   :Sad: 

----------

## crossfire

I too would like an example of what to change, or at least what scripts to look at.

----------

## mirko_3

nothing? there is no information on the net, I googled for hours  :Sad: 

----------

## davidsb

I'm having the same problem, it seems there's no documentation, from 1st step to top edge configuration of logwatch :\

Anyone want to post an example?  :Smile: 

----------

## MattSharp

What was teh eventual outcome of this? I am having a similar problem?

----------

## eriq

Also having this problem.

----------

## Apache4857

I'm currently working on a solution for logwatch with syslog-ng.  If I have any luck I'll be sure to post my changes.

----------

## dashnu

anyluck, I am also running syslog-ng

----------

